# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Hypochondria (Health Anxiety)

## Cherry

I was reading a random news feed on a site a check for news, and read  something about vCJD and blood products. I received 4 bags of plasma 5  years ago after I had a baby. Then I read the symptoms, and realized I  have a lot of them, like muscle twitches, tingling, severe anxiety and  depression. Even personality changes.I have had various family members  ask what's changed about me because I am a lot more irritable and  depressed and I have mood swings for no reason. I am freaking out.  Theres no official test for it either so there's no way to get tested. I  am absolutely terrified and don't know what to do.  I do this all the time and freak myself out.

----------

